# Had first follicle ultrasound today...questions..



## ohmyitschelsi

So I had my first follicle scan today and I have never had one before, and I had a few follicles on my right ovary smaller than 12mm, day 12 of my cycle, is this good or bad? And is it bad that I have none on my left side? Will I still ovulate? 

My LH was 12.2, don't know what that means.

Really hoping someone can help, I'm awfully confused.:flower:


----------



## kidloco1

Hiya
I would say you could still ovulate but maybe you do late in your cycle. What lengths your cycles and what investigations have you had so far? On mine I usually have 4 on each size but everyone is different. Some people have as few as one in total and others have 15-20 each side


----------



## flutter_flyy

Hi Chelsi, the size and number of follicles depends from person to person, and also the cycle day counts. I had only one mature follicle on my right and it reached from 14mm(day 13) to 24 mm(day 17). I got my BFP de same cycle too. Remember all it takes is one and probably ur still in ur early days of ur cycle. So hang in there and stay positive love. :hugs:


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

Hi, thanks so much for your reply! I'm day 15 right now, only have one follicle, follicle size is 14mm, so I'm going back sunday to measure it again. You definitely gave me hope! I was upset I only had one when I read about how many more other people have. So thanks! And congratulations on your bfp!:yipee:


----------



## flutter_flyy

Good luck and thank u :) !! Keep us posted


----------



## rajnin

Congrats flutter_flyy H & H 9 months to you.

I wouldnt worry to much if you only have 1 follicle. I had my first IUI in May with only 1 mature follicle and 1 at about 11 mm and 2 tiny ones. With just 1 mature follicle I got my BFP! sadly I had a missed misscarrige.

All ready to go again now, started my injections on Tuesday and at CD9 (yesterday) i had one tiny follicle on my left and one follicle on my right side at 12mm. The last time my follicle was mature by CD8 and IUI was carried out on CD9! This time everything is going a bit slower. 

So will be going for blood test again tommorow and hopefully a IUI by the end of this week.

All you need is one mature follicle for it to work, my clinic wont carry an IUI out if there are more than 2 follicles at a time anyway. 

If you are going for a trigger shot before IUI dont worry as they will only tell you to trigger when the time is right.

I wish you all the luck!


----------

